# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Shqipëria

## ClaY_MorE

Në këtë temë do të pasqyrojmë gjithçka mbi Shqipërinë. 


_Më poshtë janë 2 harta të Shqipërisë._


*1. Harta e Shqipërisë e ndarë sipas qyteteve.*





*2. Harta e Shqipërisë ku pasqyrohet rilievi.*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Duke klikuar tek lidhja e mëposhtme do të ridrejtoheni në një faqe tjetër të Forumit Shqiptar, ku do të gjeni të gjitha informacionet mbi Historinë e Shqipërisë._

*1. http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=38220*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Zonat më të rëndësishme arkeologjike._


*Butrinti*

Një rrugë e ngushtë e këndshme me pamje nga deti të çon drejt Butrintit përmes plantacioneve të ullinjve dhe pemëve të portokalleve. Butrinti ndodhet 15 kilometra në jug të Sarandës. Qyteti i lashtë i Butrintit, që është shpallur pasuri ndërkombëtare nga UNESKO banohej në kohët e hershme nga ilirët. Qyteti i lashtë i Butrintit preferohet të vizitohet si qendër arkeologjike, ku antikiteti dhe bukuria ndërthuren me njëra-tjetra. Gërmimet arkeologjike tregojnë se Butrinti ka qenë një zonë e rëndësishme e kaonëve ilirë, një ndër fiset më të mëdha të Ilirisë. Sipas zbulimeve të bëra në këtë zonë, është vërtetuar se zona ishte populluar që në periudhën paleolitike. Në shekullin e gjashtë para Krishtit grekët e Korfuzit u vendosën në këtë zonë, krahas ilirëve dhe kolonia e re eci përpara si rezultat i tregtisë. 

Në shekullin e pestë para Krishtit, Butrinti ishte një qytet i fortifikuar. Në shekullin e katërt ra nën pushtetin e Epirit, ndërsa në vitit 167 para Krishtit ra nën regjimin romak. Në shekullin e dhjetë ai ishte selia e një kishe bizantine. Butrinti u mor nga normanët në shekullin e 11-të dhe i kaloi Venedikut nga viti 1690 deri në vitin 1797 kur u mor nga Ali Pashë Tepelena. Me rënien e Pashallëkut të Janinës në vitin 1822, Butrinti i kaloi regjimit osman deri në vitin 1913. Disa gërmime që datojnë në shekullin e parë dhe të katërt pas Krishtit mund të vizitohen tashmë mes të cilëve; amfiteatri i vjetër, tempulli i Asklepios apo Asekulapius, muret e qytetit të vjetër, Baptisteri, Nymfaeumi, etj.


*Apollonia*

Apollonia ndodhet 12 kilometra larg qytetit të Fierit. Apollonia u zbulua në fillim të shekullit të shtetë para Krishtit nga kolonizatorët grekë që vinin nga Korinti. Por, gjurmët e para të pranisë së tyre në këtë vend datojnë në vitin 588. Gjatë viteve të para të ekzistencës së saj, Apollonia ruajti kontaktet me Korintin dhe Korkyrën si dhe luajti një rol të madh si ndërmjetëse tregtare mes helenëve dhe ilirëve. Apollonia ishte në atë kohë 

një qytet i madh e i rëndësishëm në afërsi të lumit Aos (Vjosë). Me interes të madh këtu janë muri rrethues, monumenti i Agonetit, Biblioteka, Odeoni, Prtiku, shtëpia e mozaikëve, muzeu i Apollonisë, Kisha e Shën Mërisë. Fatkeqësisht, disa nga objektet arkeologjike dhe statujat u përvetësuan nga vendet e tjera para vitit 1945. Ato që kanë mbetur janë vendosur në një muze që ndodhet në një manastir të shekullit 13-të. Në kopshtin e manastirit ndodhet edhe një kishë që daton në shekullin e 14-të. Të huajve që janë të interesuar për kërkime arkeologjike në Shqipëri u duhet shumë më tepër kohë për të eksploruar gjurmët e hershme të popullimit të territoreve shqiptare, që janë zbuluar në Xarë të Sarandës dhe Gajtan të Shkodrës, që datojnë në periudhën e paleolitit, 100 000 vjet më parë, ndërsa në periudhën e Neolitit 7 000-3 000 vjet para Krishtit përfshihen zbulimet në Dunavec dhe Maliq të Korçës. 

_Zona të tjera arkeologjike që mund të vizitohen në Shqipëri janë: Amantia, Bylisi, Antigonea, Albanopoli, Selca e Poshtme, Lisi._

*Amantia* 
Emri i saj u përmend për herë të parë në shekullin e 4-t para Krishtit. Ajo ndodhet në një kodër dhe është e fortifikuar me mure. Në shekullin e 3-të para Krishtit qyteti u forcua ekonomikisht dhe nxori monedhat e tij të para. Ka ende gjurmë të tempullit të Afërditës, teatrit dhe stadiumit. 

*Bylis* 
Ishte qendra e fisit ilir, Bylins dhe një nga qytetet më të mëdha dhe më të rëndësishme ilire të zhvilluara gjatë shekullit të 4-t para Krishtit. Gjatë shekullit të 3-të para krishtit u ndërtua teatri, stadiumi etj.  Në shekullin e parë pas Krishtit u bë koloni romake, ndërsa gjatë shekullit të pestë dhe të gjashtë u bë qendër dioqeze, që u provua nga zbulimi i gjashtë bazilikave dyshemetë e të cilave kanë mozaikë me motive romake. 

*Antigonea* 
Eshtë një qytet i zbuluar në shekullin e 3-të para Krishtit. 

*Albanopoli* 
Ndodhet në një kodër në afërsi të fshatit Zgerdhesh të Krujës. Qyteti ishte qendra e fisit ilir, albanët, që jetuan aty në shekullin e dytë dhe të tretë pas Krishtit. Nga emri i këtij fisi ilir vjen edhe emri i vendit, Shqipëri. 

*Selca e Poshtme * 
Rrënoja të qyteteve ilire të shekullit të 4-t dhe të 3-të. Në fillim të shekullit të 3-të para Krishtit, ajo u bë qendra e rajonit të Ilirisë, Dasaretias. 

*Lisi* 
Një qytet i themeluar në shekullin e 4-t para Krishtit. Muret e tij rrethues gjatë shekullit të 3-të dhe të 2-të P.K e ndanin atë në tre zona Akropoli, Qendra dhe Periferia e qytetit, të cilat shtriheshin përgjatë lumit Drin. Muret e tij, 12 portat dhe kullat e shumta janë të ruajtura mjaft mirë.




_Qytetet historike Shqiptare._

*Berati, Gjirokastra, Kruja, Durrësi, Vlora, Elbasani, Shkodra, Lezha, etj.*




_ATA - Agjensia Telegrafike Shqiptare_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Pozita Gjeografike* 

Shqipëria ndodhet në zonën perëndimore të gadishullit ballkanik me gjatësi gjeografike veriore 49° 39', gjerësi gjeografike veriore (Vermoshi), 39° 16' (Konispol) gjerësi gjeografike jugore; 21° 40' gjerësi gjeografike lindore (Vernik); 19° 16' gjerësi gjeografike perendimore (Sazan). Shqipëria ndodhet në kufi me Malin e Zi dhe Kosovën në Veri, ish-republikën Jugosllave të Maqedonisë në Verilindje, me Greqinë në jug dhe juglindje ndërsa në Perëndim dhe Jugperëndim ndodhen deti Adriatik dhe Deti Jon. Shqipëria ka një sipërfaqe prej 28 750 kilometrash katrorë. Vija kufitare ka gjatësi prej 1904 kilometrash, nga të cilat 316 kilometra janë vijë bregdetare, 657 kilometra kufi tokësor, 48 kilometra kufi lumor dhe 73 kilometra kufi liqenor.


*Peisazhi*

Shqipëria është një vend kryesisht malor; 28 përqind e territorit të saj përbëhet nga malet, 47 përqind nga zonat kodrinore, ndërsa fushat përbëjnë 25 përqind të sipërfaqes. Lartësia më e madhe është 708 kilometra mbi nivelin e detit, dy herë më e lartë se lartësia mesatare në Europë. Peisazhi shqiptar është i mrekullueshëm me pyje të pafundme, lumenj e përrenj të ftohtë e të pastër. Zonat më të larta ku majat arrijnë në 2 700 metra lartësi janë Alpet Shqiptare në veri të vendit dhe një sërë malesh që shtrihen në të gjithë gjatësinë e vendit dhe kufirin lindor. Mbi bazën e strukturës së relievit dhe veçantive territoriale në Shqipëri dallohen katër zona natyrore: Alpet në veri të Shqipërisë, zona qendrore malore, zona malore jugore dhe ultësira perëndimore. 

_Alpet në veri të Shqipërisë_ 

Këto male ndodhen në anën e djathtë të fushës së Drinit. Lartësia mesatare është 1 500 metra mbi nivelin e detit, por një pjesë e madhe e tyre i kalon 2000 metrat mbi nivelin e detit. Maja më e lartë është Jezerca, 2 603 metra lartësi. Eshtë një rajon i thepisur malor, maja të larta, humnera të thella dhe fusha. Fushat e Bogës, Thethit, Jezercës i tërheqin tej mase vizitorët. 

_Zona qendrore malore_ 

Kjo zonë ndodhet mes fushës së Drinit dhe lumenjve Devoll e Osum. Ndryshon nga zona e Alpeve pasi malet këtu nuk janë të thepisura. Ka tre male kryesore nga verilindja në jugëperëndim të zonës. Maja më e lartë është mali i Korabit me 2 751 metra mbi nivelin e detit. Ka dy ultësira, ajo e Shkumbinit dhe ajo e Drinit të Zi. Liqenet e Lurës, që konsiderohen si perla e peisazhit shqiptar janë pjesa më tërheqëse e zonës. Në juglindje të zonës ka një ultësirë mes malesh, ku ndodhen liqenet e mëdha dhe të mrekullueshme të Prespës dhe Ohrit. 

_Zona malore jugore_ 

Këto male shtrihen në jug të zonës qendrore dhe kanë një strukturë më tektonike, të karakterizuara nga prania e një sërë vargmalesh dhe fushash paralele me njëra-tjetrën. Shumë prej këtyre majave janë 2000 metra mbi nivelin e detit.  Malet më të larta janë Tomori, 2 417 metra, dhe Papingji, 2 486 metra. Malet në këtë zonë janë thuajse të zhveshura. 

_Ultësira Perëndimore_ 

Ultësira perëndimore ndodhet në zonën perëndimore të vendit përgjatë bregdetit të Adriatikut. Ajo përbëhet nga fusha të ulta. Kjo ultësirë shtrihet për rreth 200 kilometra nga Liqeni i Hotit në veri deri në Vlorë në jug. Në lindje, ajo shtrihet deri në rrëzë të Alpeve Veriore, zonës malore qëndrore dhe zonës malore jugore duke depërtuar deri në 50 km nga bregdeti. Një sërë kodrash e ndan ultësirën në fusha të veçanta, pjesa më e madhe e të cilave nuk i kalojnë 20 metrat mbi nivelin e detit.  Ultësira përshkohet nga disa lumenj si Shkumbini, Semani e Mati. Disa zona të ultësirës në afërsi të bregdetit  si Tale ( Lezhë), Velipoja (Shkodër), Fushë-Kuqe (Laç) dhe Divjaka (Lushnje) ndodhen në nivelin e detit. Përgjatë bregdetit ka shumë laguna dhe zona ranore që krijojnë plazhe ideale si Shëngjini, Velipoja, Durrësi, Karavastaja, Godulla, Vaini, Kënalla e Divjaka etj.


*Klima Shqiptare*

Shqipëria ndodhet në në një zonë me klimë mesdhetare. Ajo karakterizohet nga një verë e ngrohtë, ditë me diell, dimër i butë dhe reshje të konsiderueshme shiu. Periudha nga qershori në shtator është e ngrohtë, ndërsa periudha nga tetori në maj është e freskët dhe e lagësht. Kushtet meteorologjike ndryshojnë nga jugperëndimi në verilindje dhe e njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me temperaturat dhe reshjet. Sasia e shiut dhe e reshjeve është e mjaftueshme, rreth 1 300 milimetra në vit, por është shpërndarë në mënyrë të pabarabartë në vend. Temperaturat mesatare vjetore variojnë nga 14.8° C ( në Shkodër, Veriu i vendit), në 16.5°C ( në Vlorë, Jugu i vendit), ndërsa temperatura absolute maksimale varion nga 38.3°C (Shkodër) dhe ulet në afërsi të bregut të detit. 

_Muaji më i ngrohtë është Korriku me një temperaturë mesatare prej 25°C. Temperatura më e lartë është regjistruar në Kuçovë, 43.9°C ._ 

_Muaji më i ftohtë është janari me një temperaturë minimale prej 6° C. Në zonën lindore të Shqipërisë dimrat janë të ftohtë. Temperatura më e ulët është regjistruar në Bizë në lindje të Tiranës, - 34 ° C._

Erërat kanë karakter sezonal, gjatë gjysmës së ftohtë të vitit dhe veçanërisht në muajit e dimrit, ajri lëviz nga toka drejt detit duke ulur temperaturën. Erërat janë të shumta dhe kanë drejtime të ndryshme. Më tipiket janë erërat e ftohta veçanërisht në zonën veriore të vendit dhe erërat e ngrohta dhe të thata në drejtimin jugperëndimor.  Situata ndryshon në muajt e verës. Era më karakteristike është "murlani" një erë e thatë e ftohtë dhe shumë e fortë. Ndërsa "shiroku" ose "juga" është një erë e ngrohtë, shpesh me shi. 

_Flora dhe Fauna_ 

Pyjet. Parqet Kombëtare Shqiptare. Jeta e egër. Qendrat e Gjuetisë. Zogjtë e egër. Shumëllojshmëria gjeografike, klimatike dhe fizike e territorit shqiptar shpjegon edhe praninë e një flore dhe faune të pasur në vend. Shqipëria ka shumë lloje bimësh që paraqesin në vetvete pjesën më të madhe të florës së gadishullit ballkanik. Në përgjithësi Flora e zonës perëndimore të vendit përfaqësohet kryesisht nga shkurret mesdhetare përherë të gjelbra, ndërsa pjesa e brendshme e vendit dominohet nga bimët karakteristike të Europës Qendrore, drurë gjethegjera si lisi dhe drurët halorë, por nuk mungojnë edhe bimët mesdhetare. Alpet shqiptare kanë florë tipike alpine që karakterizohet nga shumë kullota. Flora e Shqipërisë është shumë e pasur në bimë mjekësore si dëllinja, sherebela, trumza, bliri, mendra dhe duhani. 

_Pyjet_ 

Shqipëria është e pasur me pyje. Nga siperfaqja prej 28.748 kilometra katrorë e vendit, rreth 11 000 kilometra katrorë janë pyje. Kjo përbën një sipërfaqe prej rreth 1 milionë hektarësh. Pyjet shtrihen kryesisht në zonën veriore, verilindore dhe juglindore të vendit. Pyjet me dru të lartë përbëjnë rreth 46 për qind të zonës pyjore në vend, pjesa tjetër janë korije dhe zabele. 

_Zonat e Mbrojtura në Shqipëri_ 

Zonat e mbrojtura në Shqipëri konsiderohen ato pjesë të zonës pyjore, ujore, bregdetare apo detare që janë marrë në mbrojtje për ruajtjen e biodiversitetit, pasurisë natyrore dhe vlerave kulturore. Origjina e zonave të mbrojtura daton në vitin 1940 me krijimin e rezervatit të parë të gjuetisë "Kune-Vain-Tale" në Lezhë. Parku Kombëtar i Malit të Dajtit në Tiranë u shpall gjithashtu zonë e mbrojtur natyrore në vitin 1960 dhe më pas u shpallën të tilla edhe Thethi në Shkodër, Lura në Dibër, Pisha e Divjakës, Llogaraja në Vlorë dhe Drenova në Korçë. Shqipëria ka gjashtë parqe kombëtare, kryesisht zona pyjore.  Synimi i tyre kryesor është të ruajnë shumëllojshmërinë e faunës ku përfshihen arinjtë, ujqërit, dhelprat, rrëqebujt dhe derrat e egër. Këto parqe janë zona tërheqëse turistike për vizitorët. Ndërkohë, janë identifikuar 15 zona malore turistike. 

_Parqet Kombëtare Shqiptare_ 

*Thethi* - ndodhet në zonën e Shkodrës. Sipërfaqja e tij është rreth 2 300 hektarë, nga të cilat 1 699 janë pyje dhe pjesa tjetër zonë shkëmbore.  Ai ndodhet 750-2.567 metra mbi nivelin e detit. Në zonën shkëmbore gjenden dhitë e egra, ndërsa në atë pyjore arinjtë, derrat e egër, ujqërit, dhelprat, ketrat, lepujt, shqiponjat dhe skifterët. 

*Lura* - ndodhet në zonën e Dibrës. Sipërfaqja e saj është rreth 1280 hektarë, 896 prej të cilave janë pyje, 50 hektarë livadhe, 27 hektarë liqene, 100 hektarë zona shkëmbore. Në këtë zonë rriten arinjtë, ujqërit, gjelat e egër, lepujt, qukapikët etj. 

*Dajti* - ndodhet në zonën e Tiranës. Sipërfaqja e tij është rreth 2 119 hektarë, 1 600 nga të cilët janë pyje dhe shkurre, tetë hektarë janë livadhe dhe pjesa tjetër zonë shkëmbore. Në këtë zonë gjenden derrat e egër, dhelprat, lepujt dhe rrallë arinjtë. 

*Bozdoveci* - ndodhet në zonat malore të Moravës në rajonin e Korçës. Sipërfaqja e tij është 1380 hektarë, prej të cilave 750 janë zonë pyjore. Parku ndodhet 1 170-1 790  metra mbi nivelin e detit. Aty gjenden arinjtë, derrat e egër, ujqrit, lepujt, ketrat, shqiponjat, kaprollët. 

*Llogaraja* - ndodhet 38 kilometra në jug të Vlorës. Sipërfaqja e saj është 1100 hektarë, prej të cilëve 800 janë pyje dhe pjesa tjetër livadhe dhe zonë shkëmbore. Ky park ndodhet 475-2018 metra mbi nivelin e detit. Një zonë e mrekullueshme me pisha ndodhet në qafën e Llogarasë. "Pisha-flamur", e quajtur kështu për shkak të formës së saj të drejtuar nga njëra anë dallohet si një monument i rrallë natyror në këtë zonë. Në këtë zonë gjenden arinjtë e egër, ujqërit, dhelprat, pëllumbi i egër dhe disa lloje të tjera zogjsh. Divjaka ndodhet përgjatë bregut të Adriatikut në zonën e Lushnjës. Sipërfaqja e saj është 1250 hektarë. Karakteristika e zonës janë drurët halorë, ndërsa aty gjenden dhelprat, kunadhet, qelbësat, pata e egër, lejleku, thëllëza, shqiponja e detit. Në Divjakë ndodhet edhe një koloni e pelikanëve dalmacianë, lloj i rrallë për vendin. 

Në Shqipëri, kafshët dhe zogjtë e egër janë pronë e shtetit, por të gjithë të rriturit gëzojnë të drejtën për t'i gjuajtur ato. Në vend ka rreth 23 rezervate gjuetie me një sipërfaqe prej rreth 35 000 hektarësh në mënyrë që të ketë kushte të përshtatshme për gjueti. Gjuetia lejohet por me leje të posaçme të lëshuar nga Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Pyjeve dhe Kullotave. 

_Zonat kryesore të gjuetisë në vend _ 

Në vend ndodhen shtatë zona kryesore gjuetie përgjatë detit Adriatik që nga lumi i Bunës në veri deri në lumin e Vjosës në jug. 

*Velipoja* - ndodhet në zonën e Shkodrës, përgjatët detit Adriatik. Sipërfaqja e saj është rreth 700 hektarë. 

*Fushë-Kuqe - Patok (Laç)* - ndodhet përgjatë detit Adriatik në grykëderdhjen e lumit Mat dhe Ishëm. Ka një sipërfaqe prej 2 200 hektarësh.  

*Rrushkulli (Durrës)*  - ndodhet në grykëderdhjen e lumit të Erzenit dhe shtrihet si një rrip i ngushtë përgjatë detit Adriatik. Sipërfaqja e saj është 880 hektarë, 350 pyje dhe 500 hektarë zonë ujore.  

*Karavastaja (Lushnjë)* - me sipërfaqe 5 000 hektarë, ajo shtrihet buzë detit Adriatik duke nisur nga grykëderdhja e lumit shkumbin deri në lagunën e Karavastasë. 

*Pishë - Poro (Fier)* - sipërfaqja e e saj është rreth 1 500 hektarë. 

*Pishë - Poro (Vlorë)* - me sipërfaqe prej 1700 hektarësh, kjo zonë ndodhet përgjatë detit Adriatik dhe grykëderdhjes së lumit Vjosa. 

*Kune - Vaini (Lezhë)* - kjo zonë shtrihet në grykëderdhjen e lumit Drin dhe ka sipërfaqe prej  2 300 hektarësh, prej të cilave 1200 hektarë janë zonë ujore, 430 hektarë janë zonë pyjore dhe pjesa tjetër është tokë bujqësore. Fauna është shumë e pasur këtu dhe përfaqësohet nga gjelat dhe patat e egra. Në këtë zonë rriten edhe disa zogj të rrallë. Lagunat e Kunes dhe Kënadhes janë të pasura në peshq, amfibë dhe reptilë ujorë. 

_Lumenjtë_ 

Sipërfaqja e përgjithshme ujore e brendshme në Shqipëri është 1 350 kilometra katrorë dhe përbëhet nga liqene natyrore, liqene artificiale, laguna bregdetare si dhe rrjeti lumor. Sipërfaqja e ishujve  është 95,8 kilometra katrorë dhe formohet nga ishuj ranorë, pjesë të lagunave bregdetare, ishujve shkëmbore që janë të ndarë nga toka. Shqipëria  është e pasur me lumenj dhe përrenj. Lumenjtë dhe përrenjtë janë të furishëm me ndryshime të mëdha në sasinë e ujit nga stina në stinë, një fakt që shpjegohet nga kapaciteti i erozionit. Lumenjtë janë shumë të rëndësishëm për prodhimin e energjisë elektrike. 

_Lumenjtë më të rëndësishëm janë: Drini në veri dhe Shkumbini e Semani në jug. Lumi Drin ka dy burime, njëri nga Liqeni i Ohrit dhe tjetri vjen nga Kosova._ 
Lumi më i gjatë në Shqipëri ëshë Semani, rreth 281 kilometra dhe dy degët e tij, Devolli dhe Osumi. Lumi Vjosë, 272 kilometra i gjatë rrjedh nga mali i Smolikës dhe është një nga lumenjtë më të rrëmbyeshëm në Shqipëri. Lumenj të tjerë janë Erzeni, Mati, Ishmi dhe Buna.



_ATA - Agjensia Telegrafike Shqiptare_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Sipërfaqja totale ujore është 1350 km2, e përbërë nga liqene natyrore, liqene artificiale, laguna bregdetare dhe rrjete lumore. Sipërfaqja e ishujve (5.8 km2), përbëhet nga ishuj ranorë, pjesë të lagunave bregdetare, ishuj shkëmbor, të cilët janë të ndarë nga toka. Shqipëria është e pasur me Lumenjë (721 km) dhe burime. Regjimi i lumenjve dhe burimeve është i rrëmbyeshëm dhe me ndryshime të mëdha në sasinë e ujit që ato mbartin nga stina në stinë, një fakt që spjegon kapacitetin e tyre gërryes. Lumenjtë janë shumë të rëndësishëm për vaditjen e tokës dhe për prodhimin e energjisë hidroelektrike. Lumenjtë më të rendësishëm janë Drini në veri, Shkumbini dhe Semani në jug. Lumi Drin ka dy burime, njëri që vjen nga Liqeni i Ohrit dhe tjetri nga Kosova. Lumi më i gjatë në Shqipëri është Semani, i cilë është 281 km dhe është ndarë në dy degë të veçanta, Devolli dhe Osumi. Lumi Vjosa, 272 km i gjatë, e ka burimin nga mali Smolika, i cili është nga më të rrëmbyeshmit në Shqipëri. Lumenjtë e tjerë që duhet përmendur janë Erzeni, Mati dhe Ishmi. Megjithatë lumi i vetëm i lundrueshëm është Buna në veri të vendit.



```

Liqenet       Sipërfaqja në          Lartësia mbi       Thellësia  
              kilometra katrorë      nivelin e detit    maksimale në metra 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Natyrorë 

 
Shkodër       149                    4,5                 9,0 

Ohri          111.4                  695.0               287,0 

Prespa        49,5                   853,0               35,0 

Butrinti      16,3                   0,0                 21,4 


Artificialë 


Fierza        72,5                   295,0               128,0 

Vau i Dejës   24,7                   74,0                52,0 

Ulza          12,5                   128,5               61,0 

Komani        13,0                   170,0               96,0 



```


Ka katër liqene natyrore me sipërfaqe të përgjithshme rreth 9326 kilometra katrorë. Ata janë Liqeni i Shkodrës, Ohrit, Prespës, Butrintit dhe ndodhen të gjithë në kufinjtë me Greqinë dhe ish-Jugosllavinë. Liqenet e Lurës (12) që ndodhen në zonën veriore të Shqipërisë kanë një sipërfaqe prej 100 hektarësh. Në Shqipëri ka edhe shumë liqene artificiale të krijuara si rezultat i stacioneve të energjisë elektrike në lumenjtë kryesorë të vendit. Liqenet më të mëdha artificiale ndodhen në veri të vendit, në Tropojë, Kukës dhe përreth Shkodrës. Pesë zona ku ndodhen liqenet janë të përshtatshme për turizëm.



_ATA - Agjensia Telegrafike Shqiptare_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Vija bregdetare e Shqipërisë është një nga pasuritë më të mëdha të saj. Gjatësia e saj është rreth 427 metra, ndërsa në të dallohen dy zona, ajo adriatike dhe ajo joniane. Bregdeti i Adriatikut është 273 kilometra i gjatë dhe ka plazhe me rërë, ndërsa thellësia nuk është është shumë e madhe. Pjesa më e madhe e zonës bregdetare është e përbërë nga pyjet me pisha. Ndërsa bregdeti jonian është 154 kilometra i gjatë dhe është zonë shkëmbore. Thellësia e ujit nis që në breg të detit dhe plazhet janë më të vogla dhe më të thepisura. 

Në vend ka edhe disa laguna përgjatë bregdetit, më e rëndësishmja është Karavastaja, në afërsi të Divjakës në zonën qendrore dhe Butrinti në jug të vendit. 24 zona bregdetare janë zgjedhur për zhvillimin e mundshëm të turizmit.



_ATA - Agjensia Telegrafike Shqiptare_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Popullsia e Shqipërisë është 3, 087,159 banorë, sipas INSTAT-it; me një dendësi prej 113, 3 banorë për kilometër katrorë. Shkalla e rritjes natyrore të popullsisë është 0,97 për qind në vit. Lindshmëria është 21,35 lindje për 1000 banorë. Jetëgjatësia mesatare është 71,4 vjet. Për meshkujt ky tregues është 68,5 dhe për femrat është 74,3._




```

Struktura e moshës         Meshkuj       Femra 

0-14 vjeç - 29,53%         36,495        500,026 
15-64 vjeç - 63,58%        073,351       1,155,115 
mbi 64 vjeç - 6,99%        07,476        138,021 



```


Para vitit 1990 dy të tretat e popullsisë jetonin në fshat. Si pasojë e lëvizjes së lirë nga fshati në qytete dhe jashtë shtetit ky raport ka ndryshuar. Që prej vitit 1990, Shqipëria vazhdon të ketë emigrim masiv. Destinacioni i emigrantëve janë kryesisht Greqia dhe Italia. Numri i emigrantëve shqiptarë në Greqi është 480 mijë, në Itali 180 mijë, në SHBA 12 mijë, në Gjermani 11 750 dhe në Kanada 5 mijë. 99 për qind e popullsisë është shqiptare etnike, por ka një minoritet grek prej 50 000 banorësh në zonën jugore të vendit në rrethet e Gjirokastrës (Dropull dhe Pogon), Delvinë (Vurgu) dhe Sarandë. Pas vitit 1990 një pjesë e minoritetit grek shkoi në Greqi. Rreth 4 000 maqedonas janë vendosur pranë Prespës së Madhe në Korçë dhe një numër i vogël rumunësh është vendosur në zonën qendrore dhe juglindore të Shqipërisë. Minoriteti malazez është vendosur në fshatrat e Shkodrës.

Rreth 6 milionë shqiptarë jetojnë jashtë kufinjve të Shqipërisë. Pas pushtimit turk në shekullin e 15-të, shumë shqiptarë emigruan, sot pasardhësit e tyre ndodhen në Kalabri dhe Siçili, dhe njihen si "arbëreshë", ndërsa në Greqi ata quhen arvanitas. Në vitin 1913, në Konferencën e Londrës, Fuqitë e Mëdha vendosën që Kosova t'i kalonte Serbisë. Rreth dy milionë shqiptarë jetojnë në Kosovë, Mal të Zi, ish-Republikën Jugosllave të Maqedonisë si dhe në kolonitë shqiptare në SHBA, Argjentinë, Australi, Bullgari, Kroaci, Egjipt, Greqi dhe Turqi. 

Një rritje e popullsisë vihet re në Shqipëri; në Tiranë popullsia e ka kaluar shifrën 700 000, Durrësi ka rreth 95 400 banorë, Shkodra 87 800, Elbasani 83 800, Vlora 73 800, Korça 65 300, Fieri 45 300


*Flamuri Shqiptar*




Shqiponja dykrenare është emblema e Shqipërisë, vendosja e saj në një fushë të kuqe gjak ndodhi gjatë shkullit të 20-të. Pak njerëz e dinë se shqiponja dy krenare ishte edhe emblemë personale e Skënderbeut në shekullin e 15-të si dhe e klanit nga i cili ai rridhte. Gjatë pesë shekujve ai u bë simboli i Shqipërisë së sotme. Zyrtarisht, flamuri shqiptar u shpall më 15 Mars të vitit 1946, edhe pse ishte shpallur fillimisht në vitin 1913 kur vendi shpalli pavarësinë. Gjatë pushtimit italian, në vitin 1939, shqiptarët nuk mund të përdornin flamurin e tyre. Në vitin 1945, një yll me pesë cepa u vendos mbi shqiponjën e zezë si simbol i periudhës socialiste. Edhe flamuri i Skënderbeut ka patur një yll mbi shqiponjë, por me gjashtë cepa. Me ndryshimet demokratike në vend, ylli u hoq nga flamuri.




_ATA - Agjensia Telegrafike Shqiptare_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Ndërsa udhëtojnë në Shqipëri, turistët mund të shohin pamje të mrekullueshme, relike të civilizimit të hershëm, lloje të ndërtesave me interes të madh arkitekturor, veçanërisht në Berat dhe Gjirokastër, kostume kombëatre që dallohen për dizenjot, teknikat, ngjyrat dhe mjeshtërinë e punimeve. Kjo pasuri paraqet materialet e ndryshme dhe kulturën shpirtërore nga brezi në brez si dhe motivet e traditës kombëtare. 

Vendi është i ndarë në 65 bashki, 309 komuna, 36 qarqe të përfshira në 12 prefektura. Çdo qytet apo fshat i qarkut ka administratën e tij lokale të kryesuar nga bashkiaku dhe këshilli i zgjedhur. 

_Shqiptarët janë njerëz të ngrohtë, me humor, mikpritës dhe të respektueshëm. 
Tre fe bashkëjetojnë paqësisht në Shqipëri: feja islame, ortodokse dhe katolike._


*Prefekturat dhe ndarja e tyre administrative.*



```

1. Prefektura e Tiranës                     Qarku i Tiranës, Kavajës 

2. Prefektura e Durrësit                    Durrës, Krujë 

3. Prefektura e Elbasanit                   Elbasan, Peqin, Librazhd, Gramsh 

4. Prefektura e Korçës                      Korçë, Pogradec, Bilisht (Devoll) 

5. Prefektura e Fierit                      Fier, Lushnjë, Mallakastër 

6. Prefektura e Vlorës                      Vlorë, Sarandë, Delvinë 

7. Prefektura e Gjirokastrës                Gjirokastër, Tepelenë, Përmet 

8. Prefektura e Beratit                     Berat, Kuçovë, Skrapar 

9. Prefektura e Lezhës                      Lezhë, Mirditë, Burrel 

10.Prefektura e Shkodrës                    Shkodër, Pukë 

11.Prefektura e Kukësit                     Kukës, Has, Tropojë 

12.Prefektura e Dibrës                      Peshkopi, Mat, Bulqizë 



```


*Rrethet e Shqipërisë*



```

1. Malësia e Madhe         2. Tropojë           3. Shkodër 

4. Pukë                    5. Has               6. Lezhë 

7. Mirditë                 8. Kukës             9. Laç 

10. Mat                    11. Dibër            12. Krujë 

13. Bulqizë                14. Durrës           15. Tiranë 

16. Kavajë                 17. Peqin            18. Elbasan 

19. Librazhd               20. Lushnjë          21. Kuçovë 

22. Gramsh                 23. Pogradec         24. Fier 

25. Berat                  26. Skrapar          27. Korçë 

28. Devoll                 29. Vlorë            30. Mallakastër  
 
31. Tepelenë               32. Permet           33. Kolonjë   

34. Gjirokastër            35. Delvinë          36. Sarandë 



```



_ATA - Agjensia Telegrafike Shqiptare_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Bujqësia;* gruri, misri, patatet, perimet, frutat, panxharsheqeri, rrushi, mishi, bulmetrat. 

*Industria:* tekstilet, përpunimi i ushqimeve, druri, nafta, çimentoja, kimike, miniera, energjitike. 

*Burimet natyrore:* nafta, gazi natyror, qymyri, kromi, bakri, druri, nikeli, hidrocentralet. 

*Eksporti:* tekstile dhe veshmbathje, zifti, metalet, nafta e papërpunuar, perimet, frutat, duhani, druri. 

*Importi:* makineri dhe pajisje, prodhime ushqimore, tekstile dhe lëndë kimike. 

Edhe pse Shqipëria është një vend i vogël, 28 750 kilometra katrorë, ai është një vend i larmishëm. Ka një vijë bregdetare të gjatë dhe tokë pjellore. Shqipëria ka çfarë t'u ofrojë turistëve si dhe investitorëve: pamje të mahnitshme, plazhe të virgjër, male të larta në veri dhe qytete të lashtë me monumente historike, muzeume, kështjella po aq sa edhe zbulime arkeologjike. Për investitorët Shqipëria është një vend i vogël me mundësi të mëdha. 



_ATA - Agjensia Telegrafike Shqiptare_

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Politikat e turizmit* 

Shqipëria dëshiron të zhvillojë industrinë e turizmit, e cila siguron punësim dhe përfitime ekonomike. Turizmi cilësor është i rëndësishëm për Shqipërinë. Natyra dhe ekologjia e vendit do të lejojë zhvillimin e mundshëm të të gjitha llojeve të turizmit, veçanërisht zhvillimin e turizmit të mesëm, të lartë dhe elitar.


*Zonat prioritare të turizmit*

Ka dy zona kryesore për zhvillimin e turizmit.  

_Zona Bregdetare:_ kryesisht zona midis Velipojës dhe Karavastasë në veri dhe zona nga Gjiri i Vlorës dhe bregdeti jonian deri në kufirin grek në jug. 

_Zona e brëndëshme:_ kryesisht zonat pranë liqeneve dhe lumenjve.  

Projektet në këto zona monitorohen nga Ministria e Turizmit dhe e Rregullimit të Territorit.  
Sipas strategjisë së bankës Europiane për Rindërtim dhe Zhvillim, parashikohet që të shtohen rreth 100 000 shtrate të reja deri në vitin 2010. 


*Idetë për Investime* 

Peshkimi dhe GjuetiaQendrat kulturore për festivale muzike dhe folklorike.Zonat turistike, hotelet, fshatrat turistike dhe qendrat e konferencaveQendrat e kampingjeve në zonat maloreVizitat në zonat arkeologjikeMundësitë për të udhëtuar me anije dhe jahteQendra golfi dhe tenisiKrijimi i zonave turistike malore dhe pranë liqeneve, veçanërisht në zonën perëndimore dhe jugore të vendit.Gjatë viteve të ardhshme do të zhvillohet një infrastrukturë e përshtatshme në bashkëpunim me investitorët.

_"Turizmi i klasit të lartë"_ është një çështje shumë e rëndësishme për planifikimin kombëtar. Synimi kryesor është krijimi i një turizmi të klasit të parë që të mund të konkurojë me vendet e zhvilluara mesdhetare. Investimi total arrin në 150 milionë dollarë, që përfshin edhe Europapark Hotel (me katër yje) ndërtuar nga Rogner (Austri) dhe rindërtimin e Hotel Tiranës nga D.V Alba (Itali), një motel në Linzë, pranë Tiranës dhe 20 vila në kryeqytetet të ndërtuara nga Mak Albania, degë e M.A Kharafi. Të tjera projekte për hotele do të përfundojnë së shpejti në Golem në Adriatik, në Drilon të Ohrit dhe në Llogara. Disa projekte kanë nisur, përfshi këtu edhe një projekt për ndërtimin e dy fshatrave turistike në Ksamil, në jug të vendit me vlerë 43 milionë dollarë dhe 10 milionë dollarë. Mak-Albanian do të ndërtojë dy fshatra turistike Ksamil dhe Golem. Ndërsa pritet të realizohet edhe një projekt prej 2 milionë dollarësh për një zonë turistike në Orikum të Vlorës. 

Në afërsi të Vlorës ndodhet një nga zonat më të bukura në Shqipëri. Bregdeti Llogara-Qeparo ka një plazh të pastër, ujë të pastër si dhe male e pemë ullinjsh në afësi të tyre. Pas zhvillimit, në këtë zonë mund të pushojnë 6 150, pa përfshirë këtu vizitorët e ditës. Rreth 4 650 persona mund të qëndrojnë në komplekset e akomodimit dhe të tjerët në hotele më të vogla. Komplekset e hoteleve në Palasë do të kenë 1 300 dhoma, ndërsa në Dhërmi rreth 300 të tilla. Në zonën e Jalës dhe Vunoit do të ketë 210 dhoma, ndërsa në Himarë 350.


*Teatri i Butrintit* 

Në zonën e Qeparosë do të ketë 320 dhoma, por menaxherët planifikojnë një kalim gradual të turizmit sipas kërkesave të banorëve. Projekti do të ketë edhe mundësi të tjera për turistët krahas banjos së diellit dhe notit në plazh. Turistët do të kenë mundësi të vizitojnë fshatrat përreth, të provojnë gatimet dhe pijet karakteristike në restorante. Në zonat si Palasa, Dhërmiu, Ilias, Vunoi, Himara, Piluri, Kudhësi dhe Qeparoja do të ketë mundësi më të mira akomodimi.

Në procesin e ndërtimit të strukturave të plota turistike përfshi këtu edhe zhvillimin e qendrave të golfit, tenisit, diskove, pishinave dhe kazinove parashikohet edhe rindërtimi i portit të Himarës me një kosto minimale prej të paktën 1-2 milionë dollarësh, ku do të ankorohen anije të mëdha. Alternativa tjetër për të shkuar në Himarë do të jetë nga ajri, nëpërmjet ndërtimit të aeroporteve në Sarandë, Vlorë apo Gjirokastër. Zona është e pasur me ullinj, portokalle, mjaltë dhe burime natyrore. Në të njëjtën kohë, natyra e mrekullueshme, flora dhe fauna krijojnë bazat për zhvillimin e turizmit në veri të Shqipërisë. Thethi, Lura, liqenet, Alpet, veçanërisht  fshati Valbonë në rrethin e Tropojës si dhe një serë vendesh piktoreske janë shumë tërheqëse për turistët.



_ATA - Agjensia Telegrafike Shqiptare_

----------


## EncounterAL

> Sipërfaqja totale ujore është 1350 km2, e përbërë nga liqene natyrore, liqene artificiale, laguna bregdetare dhe rrjete lumore. Sipërfaqja e ishujve (5.8 km2), përbëhet nga ishuj ranorë, pjesë të lagunave bregdetare, ishuj shkëmbor, të cilët janë të ndarë nga toka. Shqipëria është e pasur me Lumenjë (721 km) dhe burime. Regjimi i lumenjve dhe burimeve është i rrëmbyeshëm dhe me ndryshime të mëdha në sasinë e ujit që ato mbartin nga stina në stinë, një fakt që spjegon kapacitetin e tyre gërryes. Lumenjtë janë shumë të rëndësishëm për vaditjen e tokës dhe për prodhimin e energjisë hidroelektrike. Lumenjtë më të rendësishëm janë Drini në veri, Shkumbini dhe Semani në jug. Lumi Drin ka dy burime, njëri që vjen nga Liqeni i Ohrit dhe tjetri nga Kosova. Lumi më i gjatë në Shqipëri është Semani, i cilë është 281 km dhe është ndarë në dy degë të veçanta, Devolli dhe Osumi. Lumi Vjosa, 272 km i gjatë, e ka burimin nga mali Smolika, i cili është nga më të rrëmbyeshmit në Shqipëri. Lumenjtë e tjerë që duhet përmendur janë Erzeni, Mati dhe Ishmi. Megjithatë lumi i vetëm i lundrueshëm është Buna në veri të vendit.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Liqenet       Sipërfaqja në          Lartësia mbi       Thellësia  
>               kilometra katrorë      nivelin e detit    maksimale në metra 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
> ...



_________________________________________

Tungjatjeta,

 Desha te pyes per liqenet e Belshit(EL). Lexova ne web
 pershtypjet e nje turisti te huaj. Ai kishte vizituar vetem tre,
 sillte edhe foto. Shoqeruesi i kishte thene se grupi i
 liqeneve te Belshit perbehet nga  tetedhjete(80) liqene.
 Ku mund te lexoj dicka per ker kete grup liqenesh ? 

 Flm.   EncounterAL

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Përshëndetje EncounterAL.

Më vjen keq por nuk kam asnjë informacion mbi liqenet e Belshit.

Nëse do të gjej ndonjë material rreth tyre do ta postoj, 

Gjithë të mirat.

----------


## GL_Branch



----------


## GL_Branch



----------


## Daja-GONI

> Në këtë temë do të pasqyrojmë gjithçka mbi Shqipërinë. 
> 
> 
> _Më poshtë janë 2 harta të Shqipërisë._
> 
> 
> *1. Harta e Shqipërisë e ndarë sipas qyteteve.*
> 
> 
> ...


Ku e le gjysmen tjeter te Shqiperise zotri?



Gege e tosk,malci jallia
jan nje komb meu da sduron
fund e maje nje asht Shqipnija
e nja gjuhe tgjith na bashkon

----------


## Kreksi

Si duket qe edhe vete ZOTI dikur kur folte vetem se shqip, i kishte rekomanduar iliret; duejeni kete vend, mos e shani por mbrojeni, dueni njeri tjetrin !

Si shifet, heronjet luftetaret qe luftuan per kete atedhe nuk dhan jeten per asgjë, ata na lane nje atdhe te mrekullueshem qe ta trashigojmi brez pas brezi derisa toka te jete me njerez !

Lavdi Heronjve te kombit !

----------


## ClaY_MorE

_Republika e Shqipërisë shtrihet në Europën Juglindore, në perëndim të Gadishullit Ballkanik,  dhe laget nga detet Adriatik dhe Jon.
Koordinatat e saj gjeografike janë 39° 38 (Konispol) dhe 42°39 (Vermosh) shtrirje jug - veri, dhe 19° 16 (Ishulli i Sazanit dhe 21° 40 (Fshati Vernik, Korçë) shtrirje perëndim - lindje._

*Sipërfaqja e Shqipërisë është 28 748 km² dhe numri i banorëve është 3,1 milionë (prill 2001) .  Ajo ndahet administrativisht në 12 qarqe, 36 rrethe, 374 komuna/bashki.*

----------


## Daja-GONI

Drini i bardhe kalon mes permes Shqiperise

----------


## EncounterAL

1.

Dr Freeman(Edward Augustus Freeman), ne librin e tij
"Gjeografia Historike e Europes", Volumi_pare, faqe 445 
thote se emri i qytetit "Albanon" u ndryshua ne "Elbasan".

 ------------------- SKEDA E LIBRIT ---------------------
                                             Monograph

          NAME(S):*Freeman, Edward Augustus, 1823-1892
         TITLE(S): The historical geography of Europe
        PUBLISHER: London : Longmans Green & co., 1881.
      DESCRIPTION: xlix, 604 p. + atlas of LXI maps on 58 l.

            NOTES: Includes index.
                    V. 1. Text -- v. 2. Maps.
   CLASSIFICATION: LC Call no.:  D21.5 .F7

         SUBJECTS: Europe--Historical geography
                   Europe--Description and travel
                   Historical geography
-----------------------------------------------------------

2.
 Ne enciklopedine Britanike, qe lexohet ne adresen www qe vijon:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://books.google.ca/books?id=w_pd...+Curtis&pgis=1
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 thuhet se emri i vjeter i Elbasanit eshte Albanopolis.

 Pyetja: Ku mund te gjej informacion me te hollesishem rreth ketij ndryshimi ne emrin e qytetit?  

Flm

----------


## EncounterAL

... plotesim per sa eshte thene ne mesazhin e meparshem.

----------

